# DCOM Konfig und OPCDAAuto.dll VB6 nutzung?



## BorisDieKlinge80 (19 August 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

ganz kurz und und knapp:

Ich habe nen SIMATIC OPC Server aufgelegt, auf Rechner A.
Nun will ich nen kleine OPC Cliente auf Rechner B Coden in VB6.

Nun ich brauche auf dem Clientrechner B die Dll opcaauto.dll, (welche ich mir ja vom Serverrechner A holen kjann).

1. Hat mir jemand von euch ein kleinen Bsp. Code VB6 mit der dll zu nutzen?

2. Gibt es literatur um die DCOM Schnittstelle zu konfigurieren?

Google mein freund gibt mir nich sonderlich viel hilfe...


----------



## afk (21 August 2008)

BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> Nun ich brauche auf dem Clientrechner B die Dll opcaauto.dll, (welche ich mir ja vom Serverrechner A holen kjann).


Lad Dir mal die OPC Core Components redistributables runter, und installiere die auf dem Client-PC.



BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> 1. Hat mir jemand von euch ein kleinen Bsp. Code VB6 mit der dll zu nutzen?


Hier ist die erste Anlaufstelle für Beispielcodes und freie Bibliotheken für OPC.



BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es literatur um die DCOM Schnittstelle zu konfigurieren?


Oh je, das ist die Archilles-Sehne von OPC, richtig gute Literatur hab ich zu dem Thema noch nicht gefunden. Klick mal unter den o.g. Links ein wenig rum, dann findest Du Beschreibungen zur DCOM-Config. Die beinhalten aber alle im Grundsatz folgende Anleitung: _Schalt alles ab, was die DCOM-Kommunikation einschränkt_ ... womit dann auch sämtliche Viren und Würmer ein leichtes Spiel haben.

Wenn Du es ein wenig sicherer willst, dann mußt Du Dich damit intensiv beschäftigen. Die DCOM-Config in der Systemsteuerung spielt da teilweise eine untergeordnete Rolle, da die ganzen Einstellungen letztendlich im Programmcode festgelegt werden können (und IMHO sollten). Nur die Limits in den systemweiten DCOM-Settings ab XP-SP2 sind unausweichlich und müssen auf jeden Fall korrekt eingestellt werden.

Das war jetzt nur ein Schubs in die richtige Richtung, eine ausführliche Beschreibung kann ich hier nicht liefern (will ich auch nicht, hab gerade Urlaub ).


Gruß Axel


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (21 August 2008)

hab schon gesehen, das OPC gedöns ist echt eine sch....! Hab DCOM hinbekommen, hab auch schon paar kleine OPC Test tools gecoded welche mit dem OPC Simatik server arbeiten.. geh schon alles..

Aber die DCOM variante ist echt mal schlecht.. echt arm von der OPC foundation das es keine gescheitte netzwerkvariante gibt. von Softing hab ich nen ODPC tunnel gesehen, der denk ich mal taugt was..


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 August 2008)

BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> Aber die DCOM variante ist echt mal schlecht.. echt arm von der OPC foundation das es keine gescheitte netzwerkvariante gibt. von Softing hab ich nen ODPC tunnel gesehen, der denk ich mal taugt was..



Wo du etwas von Tunnel schreibst:
Ist es vielleicht möglich diese OPC/DCOM-Geschichte durch einen SSH-Tunnel zu schicken?
Fernwartung zu SPSen und Remotedesktops für Windows mache ich öfters über SSH (unter Windows als Client putty, Server z.B. freeSSHd oder CopSSH).
Das wäre zumindest eine Alternative zu dem DCOM-Gefrickel.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (22 August 2008)

hi Thomas,

hast du dazu bischen Literatur? Das Problem ist oft, das die Verbindung zur SPS übers netz sehr schlecht sein kann Modem 56K etc. über die Win- Remote Destopverbindung wäre die ganze geschickt vll. zu langsam oder nich möglich...

Am besten ich schreib ne eigene schnittstellte^^


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 August 2008)

BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> hi Thomas,
> 
> hast du dazu bischen Literatur? Das Problem ist oft, das die Verbindung zur SPS übers netz sehr schlecht sein kann Modem 56K etc. über die Win- Remote Destopverbindung wäre die ganze geschickt vll. zu langsam oder nich möglich...


Hi,
ich meinte nicht über Remotedesktop, sondern über den SSH-Tunnel einen bestimmten Port zu tunneln.
Ich habe mal eine Anleitung geschrieben wie man das für Step7 macht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=89103&postcount=7

Man müsste anstatt Port 102 dann Imho Port 135 nehmen. Das Prinzip  an sich bleibt aber gleich.
Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob auch UDP-Verbindungen getunnelt werden können.

Aber hab so das Gefühl dass sich der DCOM Krams damit auch nicht umgehen lässt.


----------

